# Sticky  Scans in the UK for treatment abroad



## Kitty kat

Hi Girls

On Wednesday went for a scan at the LFC and got talking about scans.  I was asked if I thought there was a market for one off scans in London in the evening.  And I said yes, I thought it was an excellent idea as its difficult for people to get time off of work and I know some of you ladies already have children, and so have to deal with childcare, also there is the congestion/parking charges.  There is also an option of doing it in North London, but I must admit, central London would be easier for me.This person is thinking about offering one off scans to us abroadies but in the evening, I think they want to test the market.  I paid a £100.00 for my scan, so I'm thinking the charge would be around the same.  I said I would post the question, to see what the response was.

Regards

K


----------



## brownowl23

Kitty KAt 

Definately, If this DEIVF works then having eveining scans would be most helpful. Ive had a lot of time off for IVF this year, and anything that I can do to help with less time off work would be appreiciated by work I know

Chris


----------



## luz

Kitty Kat

Great idea. I think there would be huge demand for this. Also blood tests in the evening with results the next morning would be fabulous.

Luz


----------



## sooze

Hi Kitty Kat

Yes, I think that it would be a great idea. How did you find LFC? 

Where in North London where they thinking of doing it? I work in central London but live in North. Also, would they offer a group of scans at a set price for egg donation? 

I will be either going ahead with donor or perhaps with my own eggs in Barcelona, so I would need to have gonal F injections, would they do this at the LFC? 

Sooze
x


----------



## Kitty kat

I'm being treated at Isida at I needed a scan and a lady on another board recommended the London Fertility Centre as some places charge up to £150 for a one off scan and some palce are charging £800 to monitor overseas patients which is a total rip off. 

I don't know if she is thinking of doing a package, I think the evening scans are just an idea at the moment, the package would be a good idea as I've had two there now and need another next week to see if I'm ready before booking my flights.  I said I would ask on the board but I've been a little disappointed by the response over 60 reads and only 3 replies but thanks to those who have replied.


----------



## Spangley

I think this would be a great idea. I'm currently being treated at the Bridge who only do scans in the morning - the earliest appointment is 8.45am - and it's always stressful when I've got unavoidable work meetings to arrange around.

The Bridge charge £115 for a scan on its own fyi so £100 would be a good price too


----------



## Marina

Hi Everyone 

I thought I would ask this separately, please can anyone advise on this, I am on a dummy cycle at IM, they want to check blood flow to my uterus, as my lining was very poor last time only 5.5 on day 13 of patches   what happens if there is a problem with the blood flow? can and will medication help to make it any better, I am wondering about this has anyone else had this problem, who can share any info, I go for a scan on 18th September, any advice would be helpful.

Love to all

Marina


----------



## Fidget

Hi Marina,

I always have this as a matter of course with every scan on my IVF cycles (am lucky enough to have a clinic equipped with a v v good scanner) 

They and can will give you medication to help if there is an issue, I have always been told it would be aspirin with mine, but there are others and I am sure they wouldnt just leave it hunni.

Look forward to it, because at least if there is a problem they can sort it out for you, If there isnt a problem at least you can relax about it  .

Hope that helps

Debs
xxx


----------



## safarigirl

Hi Marina

I am sure that AJ spoke about this is some earlier posts (perhaps you could do a search, if i find it I will post it here  ... perhaps send her an IM asking her this, I know she is working really hard at the moment, and also toning up her fabulous body in the gym during any free time.  She is not on FF that much at the moment, but she would pick up an IM via her email and i am sure she will share info with her.

I think I have read somewhere that viagra is prescribed for this?

sorry no definite help here, but this has definately been disussed before by others so you are not alone!!!  Perhaps try the egg sperm donor board as well, maybe someone there on a donor cycle can help you

I know acupuncture can help as well which you might want to consider

Good luck for your scan on the 18th


wishing you ltos of luck ...


----------



## dianne

Marina 
i had a Doppler scan at IM at my first consultation has to be done after ovulation ideally mine was abnormal resistance high indication of blood flow issues was advise to have rechecked in Uk and they would repeat at ET or advise tx if UK one abnormal 
i am at Lister my consultant says they would expect older women blood flow to be perhaps limited so not a real surprise so were not worried about my result as alos the tx is not really research based

I had the repeat done at The womens ultrasound centre in Harley Street they will take a fax from IM in fact they saw me without a ref as had not arrive and they did doppler any way 
http://www.womensultrasound.co.uk/map.htm

The tx from IM is a drug to aid blood flow by encouraging vasodilation of the main blood supply to the uterus take for a month then recheck result see what happens to you on the 18/9 and go from there

Good luck 
Dianne

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Marina

Hi Everyone

Thanks for the info, I did a search on AJ, and she did have a doppler, but hers was all ok, Dianne, thanks for that, this means theres some hope there to improve, just wondering, if anyone had this problem, and went on to get a BFP, I think this is more than likely a problem for me too.

Love

Marina


----------



## Bel

Hi Marina,

I have recently had a scan which showed strange blood supply. My DR has prescribed 'Viagra' which I am trying at the moment and having scans within this 'dummy' cycle to check if it has hapled. My consultation to find out is on the 12th. I'll let you know. But I did get a BFP last November, although I did go on to M/C at 9 weeks.

Sorry I couldn't help much, but I hope everything is okay with you,

Love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Marina

Hi Bel

Thank you for that info, I am very sorry you had a M/C do you think that the lack of blood supply had something to do with this, I have heard that baby aspirin 75 mg soluble is very good for the blood flow, and apparently a lot miscarriage clinics swear by it and can help to prevent if this is taken, this is what I have read only, I hope your test comes back with major improvement, and yes please let me know how you get on please, best wishes and good luck.

Love

Marina

xxx


----------



## hobiegirl

Hi,
I'm going to SIRM in the US for a cycle this month and this week will need a baseline scan and an E2 blood test(oestrogen I think that is..).I am waiting for AF to show up and am getting worried that it will mean I need a scan on Saturday/Sunday.
Does anyone know where I could go if this happens?
I live in Southampton but know I will probably need to go to London for it.
Panicking a bit!!!!
Thanks for your help..
Chris


----------



## Marina

Hi there

Have you tried the Bupa chalybeate hospital Tremona Road in Southampton, its just around the corner from the Princess Anne Hospital, I know they do scans, IVF etc in the Bupa,  I had IVF there, but this was a good few yrs ago, worth a try, save you a long journey  hope this helps.

Marina

XXX


----------



## flutterbug

Evening scans in central london would be great for me too, when would this start?


----------



## ds

Just want to add that this would be a great service for me too - I am sure more women here think so but may not post it


----------



## Ms Minerva

Evening scans would be a good idea, especially if you are having treatment and don't want work to know.

Jules


----------



## jkh

Hello there!

I am going abroad for DE IVF and had hoped to use my local clinic for the scan before ET to check thickness of endometrium.
This clinic used to do the scans for a reasonable cost as a friend of mine had hers done there. They have now stopped this and will only do scans if you take on a 'package ' with them which costs £800 for a range of services including the scan.
So I a trying to find another clinic where I could go for scans only at reasonable cost.
Can anyone suggest a clinic I can go to?
I live near Canterbury so am interested in clinics in Kent or in London.

Also, my GP told me that she can no longer give me the drugs I will need  after ET on the NHS, the local PCT has changed its policy recently. Does anyone know roughly how much the drugs will cost me privately?

Thanks for any information and advice
Jules


----------



## roze

Try Sally Hill at Ultrasound Diagnostics- she works in Oxted on Saturday mornings - in Surrey I know but close to the M25.  I will look out her number but she can be found on the internet.  She works in London as well but more expensive.

Re drugs- there is a thread on pharmacies with an address for an Italian pharmacy who sells on line- they will send you a price list.  Much cheaper than the UK- but cyclogest and oestrogen aren;t that expensive anyway.

All the best.

roze


----------



## Kitty kat

If the local one Roze suggested doesn't work out then there is the LFC in Harley street does one off scans for £100.  I've got one on Monday and I'm having treatment in Kiev.  They also do one off blood tests too.  

As Roze suggested the Italian Pharmacy is very good, but when you go for you transfer, you should be able to buy all the drugs you need.  I may be wrong on this but the 'after' meds are cheaper than the 'befores'

Good luck


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules,

I guess that the clinic that you are refering to are the Chaucer. I had the same problem. I am going to Ceram for fet and this time I am going to have the scan in Spain.

When I had my IVF treatment in July I think I was probably one of the last abroadies to get a scan done there. They refused to do my hcg blood test.

If you are unable to arrange the dates so that you have your scan when you are abroad then you could contact the clinic at Tumbridge Wells to see if they will do the scan. Another potential alternative would be Orpington but I think that might be a BMI hospital as well. I think that there are some places in London where you can go.

Which clinic are you going for tx?

Where do you live? I live in Temple Ewell, just outside Dover.

lots of love

Helen
xxx


----------



## dianne

*Jules *

As Helen memtioned 
The Tunbridge Wells clinic also called The South East Fertility Clinic ( SEFC) 
is definitely worth a call i am aware they will do scans for ladies going abroad and are generally very helpful and reasonable

Good Luck 
Dianne


----------



## radnorgirl

Jules,

Did you manage to find somewhere to do the scan for you?

Helen
xx


----------



## jkh

Hi all

Sorry have not got back sooner, have had busy few days.
Thanks for all the very helpful replies with info on clinics for scans and where get hold of drugs, this has all saved me heaps of time as well as loads of stress too no doubt!

Helen -  thanks for the follow up, sorry did not get back sooner ,yes I was talking about the Chaucer, helpful to know it wasn't just me then as they were a bit evasive when I tried to ask about it although they had been extremely helpful to me in previous contact, a sudden change of policy I guess.

I live in Whitstable and am going to IM in Barcelona. Waiting to hear when to stop taking the pill ( how ironic) and go onto next lot of medication, ie waiting to hear about a donor and timescales. Are you going to Spain for  a while then if you are having the scan done in Spain, or is it done at the last minute? Excuse my ignorance about the process and timescales, would be good to know more if you don't mind.
Thanks
Julie
x


----------



## radnorgirl

Julie,

I am having tx at Ceram in Marbella. When I was arranging to go back to the clinic for our frosties I exlained to Ruth the difficulties regarding the scan and asked if I could get it done when we are out there.

We fly out on Monday (week after next) and I wil be going for a scan as soon as I arrive. I will then have the transfer on the Thursday (if my frosities survive the thaw) and I will fly back on the Friday. Ideally we should be travelling back a day later but that just was not possible because of our committments in the UK.

I have been going to ST Saviours Hospital in Hythe for my blood tests although they are quite expensive there - £87 I think compared to around £40 at the Chaucer.

It is possible to get the blood tests done as an outpatient at the Chaucer - not through the Brabourne but I have a lot of bad feeling for the place and I would rather pay more elsewhere than go there now.

Wishing you lots of luck

love

Helen
xxx


----------



## Sally123

Hello girls
I'm at IM and today had my day 7 scan - lining was 11.8mm. I started off being very happy with this especially as I've been having acupuncture and visualising a nice thick lining   - but having read a few postings elsewhere now I'm starting to worry that this may be 'too thick too soon', as I've read that linings over 16mm at ET may not be so good for implantation (though not sure why not?).  Anyone got any advice or reassurance? Is my clinic likely to take me off the patches and coast a bit or do you think that 11.8 is ok?

Thanks for any advice you can give me,
Sally x


----------



## Bangle21

Hi Sally,

I'm really sorry, I don't know the answer to your question.  I think at E.T. mine was about 13.5 mm and I now have a BFP at last.  Have you tried posting to Ruth?  She's probably the one to ask ......

Good luck hun,
Love gill xo


----------



## safarigirl

I am sure i remember reading this exact same question and ruth had answered it with that she had never heard of a lining been too thick.
I'm sure it will be fine, a lovely healthy lining is what you want
wishing you lots of luck for your visit to IM and transfer.


----------



## safarigirl

here is a link to another question asked around this which might make you feel much more optimistic

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=3613.msg48417#msg48417


----------



## alison 5

hihi Sally, i am a few days in front of you my lining was 9.7 on day 7
and i wondering the exact same thing as im am now waiting for "the call"
from IM and the longer i wait i worry can it be too long if you understand.
so from what it seems we should be fine.
alison 5


----------



## Sally123

Thanks, everyone, for your replies, I should also have made it clear that I'm using donor eggs in case that makes a difference...?! Anyway, I do feel somewhat reassured. IM has just emailed to say that they don't worry too much about thickness (as long as over 5mm), but no maximum, and that they've seen thicker Day 7 linings than mine so not to worry. Will also ask Ruth as well for her experience. It is just that I was sooo pleased to get a nice thick lining and then when I realised that some people think that there is such a thing as a 'too thick' lining, I felt a bit deflated! But am being positive and generally am still pleased, and visualising a nice cosy nest growing!
Love and good wishes to you all at whatever stage, and thanks for your advice and wisdom -  what would we do without FF?! 
Sally x


----------



## Sally123

Just a quick update in case it is helpful to anyone else, I heard back from Ruth too and she said she had never heard of a lining which was too thick so not to worry. Also today, had a call from IM saying ET is next Tuesday so I fly out on Monday (patch day 12) so I'm not going to grow the lining for too much longer now anyway - was a relief as had not expected ET till at least next Friday/Saturday.
Hope this reassures anyone else reading who has the same query,
lots of love Sally x


----------



## safarigirl

Sally - will be thinking of you on ET on Tuesdsay ----- how exciting!  Look forward to you posting your news when you get back.
lots of luck and everything crossed for this cycle


----------



## caline

Dear Sally
Just to let you Know that your question has really helped me. One of my Dx is hyperplasia (thickness) of the uterine wall , measures vary between 19mm-22mm. Saw my Dr today to determine next Tx step (1 failed stimulation ) so spent a lot of time talking about uterine wall measures. 
She said that anything < 2mm no chance of implantation and > 20 mm would reduce chances of implantation but still possible. Am going down the IUI route. By the way I live in France and having Tx here. Was also interested in the info about Belgium. Best wishes for next week.
 
Caline


----------



## Marina

Sally

Good luck you only need worry really when your lining is too thin, I never get much thicker than 8mm and thats day of transfer, so      and let them be sticky ones you bring home 

Love

Marina


----------



## Guest

Hi!  I was hoping that someone might be able to help me....

I'm considering going abroad for donor egg ivf and have an appointment at IM Barcelona in April.  They have asked me to get a load of tests done ahead of my appointment, my current clinic and GP won't do them for me - so I wondered if anyone can recommend a place in central London.  Also somewhere that will do the scans etc that I need before ET.

Any help and advice would be great.

Thanks

Dolly x


----------



## Anthony Reid

Some UK clinics are charging a £1000 for scans if you go abroad for treatment.

Make sure that you get all costs up front.

Tony
x


----------



## tattyt™

Hi Dolly,

This thread will provide the information you need:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62535.0

Tattyt


----------



## Guest

Thanks... that's a great help.

£1000 for a scan ...OUCH!  I shall make sure I ask for costs upfront!

Dolly


----------



## roze

Hi, Dollydee,

I believe the £1000 is for something of a care package in the UK intended to include all scans and blood tests prior to tx abroad plus liaison with the overseas clinic-  I know one place that offered me this but when I went there was no consistency at all about what was included in the price so I went elsewhere which turned out better for me.

The Doctors Laboratory in Wimpole Street can do all the blood tests for around £200- they will accept referrals from overseas clinics by fax or email.  The London Womens Clinic also does scans and bloods ( bloods next door at the HCA clinic) - scans around £130 for external patients.  There are a range of other clinics around Harley St that do scans, such as the Birth Company - prices on their websites.  All in all, 3 scans plus blood tests should cost in total around £590 depending on where you go.  My GP was usually happy to get the bloods done on the NHS but I went privately sometimes rather than wait two weeks for the results to come back.

I actually had the tests for ISIDA done in France when I was on holiday at one of the many private labs around-  the total cost for everything was around £200 and the results were back the same afternoon.  May be worth a trip on Eurostar!

best of luck,

roze xx


----------



## coconutkym

hiya.

i am on 2ww after reciving two doanted eggs at IM in spain 
need to have hcg blood test on thurday 1st march. then if +ve we have another one a few days/weeks later? i know  that indicates that if levels rising quicky things look good. my gp won't do it, says it's just for my reassurance.   also says can't scan under nhs until 13 weeks,  by then all could be ruined, esp due to my age, possible twins and my thyroid condition.  

can i self refer to have scan? alternatively any ideas aboit cost of having scans and paying for them?


----------



## Jennifer

You can go private for scans.  I went to Addenbrookes and they were fantastic.  They run a private clinic in the evenings in the main Maternity Suite.  They only charged about £60/£90 for a dating scan which they did at 6 and a half weeks to see if I had twins.  I had 1 hcg on nhs as my GP was a sweetheart and did all he could to help.

I also spoke to a Bupa hospital and they would be happy to do it for me but were a bit more expensive.

Shop around !!!!!!

I think its cheaper to use a private medical clinic than to ask an IVF clinic to do them for you as they seem to be happy to rip off those going abroad for tx 

Good Luck and I am sure you will be able to sort something out.

Best of luck and hope you get a BFP on test day 

xx


----------



## daisyg

Hi

The London Fertility Centre (Clinic) will do scans and beta blood tests for you. Just ring up and tell them you have gone abroad for treatment and they will book you in. They are just off Harley Street and many of the women who are doing cycles in Spain use them for scans and blood tests. They have a special (cheaper) price for women going abroad.

http://www.lfc.org.uk/home.php

Daisy

/links


----------



## safarigirl

HI

This was debated a while ago and this thread will give you a whole list of other clinics as well (but yes you can self refer, and the costs differ so look around!)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62535.0

Good luck with your two week wait!


----------



## coconutkym

sorry forgot to metion i am in staffordshire. so trains to birmingham ok,. also to drive within 1 hour


----------



## safarigirl

then just google for clinics for ultrasound scans/bloods ... i am sure there must be plenty around. (I have done this to find clinics for scans when i needed one closer to where i was working and couldnt make it into harley street)  i only know london based ones, but as jennifer mentioned you can check with the bupa hospital .... try and see which are the local fertility clinics and they should do you privately.  The list should at least give you a good idea about prices etc so you will know when you are being overcharged!


----------



## crusoe

I completely sympathise with you coconutkym.

My GP will do NOTHING for me. I have paid for every scan (except one when I was miscarrying) at £200 per time and every blood test at £50 per time. I have spent well over £1000 on top of treatment and it's not over yet!
You can shop around and scans seem to vary from about £75 to £250 in my experience. I carry on paying the £200 at the private clinic near me because it is convenient and I have total faith in the lady who does the scans there. She is very, very thorough and not the quick "in and out" I have had on cheaper scans.

Sorry I can't help with places near to you - but just wanted to let you know you are not alone with this problem. In my experience the NHS is not a national health service it is a regional health service and it totally depends on where you are and who you see as to what help you get!!!
love Crusoe


----------



## wallaroo

Hi Jennifer,

I didn't know Addenbrookes ran a private clinic, I can't find anything about it on their website. Do you happen to have any contact details? I will be looking to get an ultrasound to check endometrium thickness at the end of March. Do you know if they are happy to do this?

I also contacted a BUPA clinic and was shocked at how much they charge!

Many thanks.

Wallaroo



Jennifer said:


> You can go private for scans. I went to Addenbrookes and they were fantastic. They run a private clinic in the evenings in the main Maternity Suite. They only charged about £60/£90 for a dating scan which they did at 6 and a half weeks to see if I had twins. I had 1 hcg on nhs as my GP was a sweetheart and did all he could to help.
> 
> I also spoke to a Bupa hospital and they would be happy to do it for me but were a bit more expensive.
> 
> Shop around !!!!!!
> 
> I think its cheaper to use a private medical clinic than to ask an IVF clinic to do them for you as they seem to be happy to rip off those going abroad for tx
> 
> Good Luck and I am sure you will be able to sort something out.
> 
> Best of luck and hope you get a BFP on test day
> 
> xx


----------



## Olly

Hi  - well done you are officially on the 2ww!

I go over to Care at the Park in Notts - they do a blood test for about £30.00 but won't do scans, post transfer.

The Priory in Birmingham used to do an early scan but were reviewing their procedures - it's worth a check.

Back in May when I had my bfp, I went to GP and in view of earlier m/c's, he sent me for v early scan to the EPU at North Staffs - even tho I had no other support as the Practice doesnt support any private TX. The scan team were fab.

Good luck on the 2ww - IM me if you want to meet up ( not sure if you got my earleir IM to you ??)

Cheers

Olly


----------



## keeks

Hi girls,

I posted this on the general site at first and was advised to post here.

I am having tx abroad and need to have a scan done on 2nd May.  I have contacted all of the hospitals listed to try to get one in this area (herts/beds) but to no avail.  Hitchin were really helpful and prepared to do it for £150 but the only radiologist who can do the scans does not work on that day. 

BUPA Harpenden are charging £240.

Any ideas of where else I can look?

Keeks xxx


----------



## sammid

Is this a lining thickness scan or 6 week scan?I know it's a bit further but what about MUMS Solihull for general ultrasound scans in Birmingham or Birmingham Priory (BUPA?) as they quoted me about 100 pounds or so I think when I checked last year. It's about an hour away I guess from you.
Hope you find something suitable.


----------



## three_stars

Hi

Check with your clinic abroad as you may find one day does not make much difference if you can not do it locally May 2.  Just a thought.
b123


----------



## keeks

Thats a good idea. Didn't think about changing the date.  I'm sure you're right, one day can't make that much difference. I will check with my clinic.
Will have a look at Birmingham as well.  Yeah bout an hour away so not really a problem.

Keeks xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Try the Verulam clinic in St Albans - a hop and skip from the station

I can't remember the costs but you can google it in for details etc

Jo XXX


----------



## ask4help

Hello Keeks,

I am in Hertfordshire too and when I contacted Capio Pinehills in Hitchin they said the scan would be about £90 - that was last year.  I can't believe their prices would have jumped so much since then though.  I may well ask Pinehills to scan me.  I think the Drs name is Dr Bannashee.  He is meant to be very good.  I had an ultrasound at Pinehills a few weeks ago for a kidney problem and I think it was about £90 to £100.  Maybe an internal ultrasound is slightly different.

Good luck in whatever you decide. 

Nadinex


----------



## keeks

Thanks girls, will keep looking. off to google st albans now.

Keeks xxx


----------



## keeks

Many Many thanks Jo.

Just got off the phone from the verulam clininc.  They booked me in no probs.  Scan costs £100 (cheapest quote). All they wanted was a referral letter e-mailed from my Dr abroad and they will fax the results immediately.
The clinic looks fab on the website, a little gem.  Will hopefully use them in future.

Keeks


----------



## langue

Hi everybody,

having spent a year on investigations in Reproductive medicine unit I am considering going for IVF to Belgium and am trying to find good clinics around Liverpool/Manchester to have blood tests and ultrasound done. Can anybody recommend anything? At the moment I am concentrating mostly on IVF clinics because I think they should have more understanding about what is required for this treatment but may be it's a just an assumption and any hospital will do. What do you think?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## pinkflamingo

Hello
Try Manchester Fertility Services (tel: 0161 227 001- they did our blood type groups and sperm tests (around £110 for the lot). They also faxed over the results to the Spanish centre I am having tx at.  Scans are around £126 I think.  They have a website www.manchesterfertility.com.  

www.ultrasoundnow.co.uk do the pregnancy scans.  If you email them they will give you the details of another clinic in Stockport which do the lining thickness scans as they dont do them at ultrasoundnow.  The Stockport clinic lining scans are around £116.

Hope this helps.

/links


----------



## casey

During tx, CARE in Manc 's did my scans, but I went to Lourdes hospital L'Pool for blood tests as it was cheaper and easier to get to from where I live. Liverpool Womens hosp apparently do scans and blood tests for tx abroad but I never went there whilst having tx abroad so don't know how good they are about getting results to clinics abroad  

For tests before tx i did mixture of CARE, my GP and the local GUM clinic at the Royal Liverpool hospital and Lourdes hospital did ny HCG/ Beta tests

hope this helps
caseyx


----------



## langue

Thank you so much for your advice, pinkflamingo and casey! Lourdes hospital is close to my place too so that would be really useful for blood tests.


----------



## langue

Update:
Tried to have a HIV, B & C test done in GUM clinic. Well, HIV alone costs £80 plus you need a photo which they attach to the results.   Apparently GUM in Chester does them much cheaper and quicker. For the same set of tests in Lourdes we would have to pay around £250.


----------



## harvey

Hi

I'm new to Fertility Friends but I have already read lots of helpful and great advice.  

We are currently looking at Egg Donation abroad but I wondered how to get scans/tests done this end.  Is it best to go to your IVF clinic or GP.  We live in the Bristol area.  

Any ideas/help will be greatly appreciated.

Harvey


----------



## millyJJ

Hi

I'm in Cheltenham and went to BACC in Bath for my scan - they charge 100

Cheers
Milly


----------



## Trying4baby

Hi There,

I'm travelling to Denmark for IUI with donor sperm and I need to find a clinic who will scan me on day 10/11 to see if I'm ready for the Pregnyl injection then insemination. Can anyone recommend someone that isn't too expensive please?


----------



## harvey

Hi

We are hoping to start egg donation with IM in November.  Can anyone help by suggesting where I can get scans/pre tests done in the Bristol area and costs.  Drawn a blank via GP and REPROMED in Bristol where we had ICSI.  

Harvey


----------



## earthe kitt

I don't live in your area but when I had my scans for going abroad I had mine in a private clinic which leans more toward private pregnancy scans - I think I paid £80 - £100 for each scan so you could look up your local babybond franchise or perhaps even your local Bupa hospital.
It may also be worthwhile to put a post on the English counties thread to see if anyone in Avon (isn't that where Bristol is ?) knows any local private facilities.
A sonographer is a sonographer whether they are looking at a foetus or a lining/follies they should know what to do

Good luck

Jo XXXXXXX


----------



## Evenstar

Hi Harvey,

The BUPA hospital in Bristol will do lining scans but they are pretty expensive.  The cheapest place I found was BACC in Bath (part of RUH) - about 100 pounds.

Good luck with your treatment at IM.  I have nothing but praise for the clinic and am now just over 11 weeks pg at my 4th attempt with them.

  xx


----------



## amanda69

Hi there, I don't know where abouts you are in London.  If you are in South London perhaps you could try a clinic in North Kent.  A couple of the girls on the IVI board have used a hospital in London for their scans - sorry I cannot remember the name.  It might be worth you posting on the IVI or IM perhaps.  I used a scanning company in Kent called KMI based in West Malling.  They only charge £40.00 for follicle tracking but you would have to get there.  Trains after 9.00 am are very cheap and there is a bus service that would drop you almost to the door.  A taxi only costs £5.00 from West Malling station.  I cannot recommend them highly enough, but it might be a bit of a trek for you.  I think that some of the girls have been paying £125.00 but you get a consultant consultation at the same time (you probably know that already).

Anyway, good luck.  Hope that all goes well for you.

Amanda


----------



## scoobylyn

Hi 

We are thinking of going to Turkey for our next IVF. Where would we have our scans and bloods done in the UK?

Has anyone else had treatment in Turkey? The price seems really reasonable as it includes accomodation and drugs.

Regards

Lyn


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Lyn

I cant help with the query re the scans

There is a board for ladies undergoing tx in turkey

Heres the link for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=357.0

 honey

Emxx


----------



## Izzy x

Hi Lyn,
I found quite a good place to have my scans and bloods done. It is in Northampton. They charge about £75 per scan and £50 for a blood test (results come back the same day. 

Send me a message if you want the telephone number.

Good luck with your treatment.
Izzy xx


----------



## charlottesweb

Hi everyone

I am almost there in making my decision on which clinic to visit abroad and am starting to think about a lining scan and some blood tests for things like CMV.

Does anyone know of clinics in Notts and East Midlands that will do these and approx prices? Actually, I am prepared to travel further away if necessary and am aware of some places in London for bloods if I don't find anything nearer.

Best wishes to you all. 

Catherine
x


----------



## Newday

Have you tried Care at Notts or you could try Nuffiled at Leics thats where I go

Dawn


----------



## bluebell

The Assisted Conception Unit at Leicester Royal Infirmary will do them for you too, although their scanner isn't brilliant.  It is fine for downreg scans and probably also lining scans, but I wouldn't really like to go there for pregnancy scans having been spoiled by the quality of the scanners at my clinic in Scotland.
Good luck !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## yazza

Hi Harvey,
I am about to start treatment, and have contacted the Bupa Clinic on Pembroke Road Clifton, they charge £150 for a scan and will email your clinic with the results. Sounds slightly costly but they were very friendly and helpful, even gave me a mobile number if I needed to get a scan done at short notice.
Hope this helps
Yazza


----------



## clare2

I'm having DE treatment at IVI Alicante and need to arrange ultrasound scans in London asap - anyone know anywhere good but inexpensive to get this done?

thanks a lot,
Oliv


----------



## TwiceBlessed

I am sure there are lots who will do this for you, I suggest you post this on the London threads in "locations" 

Best of luck


----------



## safarigirl

do a quick search there was a huge thread on this - i will try and find it for you, if i do will give you the link, but this has been written about with lots of info ...
i had mine done at london fertility centre (harley street) and the womens centre is there as well - just check prices, as there are some clinics that feel nothing to charge you outrageous amounts for scans as an abroadie ...
wishing you lots of luck ...


----------



## safarigirl

heres a link which should be of some help to you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=43123.0


----------



## Mrs-GG

Hi
We had one in a Harley St clinic at 17w. Im pretty sure it was this one. Very central and easy to find.

http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/our-services/ultrasound-scans.htm

I think it was around £100 and we got a couple of free 3D scans also.

Helen

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## clare2

Thanks a lot for this, much appreciated. 

The Lister won't do scans unless you are one of their patients and the Bridge Centre wanted to charge me £150 for a consultation with one of their doctors first and then about another £150 for the scan - outrageous!! Some of these clinics will do anything to get money out of you - it's very depressing. 

Oliv


----------



## clare2

Just so everyone knows, I've just checked out the Birth Company - £70 for a scan to check endometrial thickness, £180 for a scan checking the full works - they will also email results to clinic abroad for no extra charge. Def the best place I've found so far. 

Scans done by sonographer rather than doc but don't suppose that matters too much?

Hope this helps, 

Oliv


----------



## Guest

Oliv, I just had my lining thickness scan yesterday at the Birth Company and can really recommend them.  

I had one initially at the London women's clinic (£110) and the sonographer was really miserable and didn't actually do what she was asked in my referral letter (I didn't realise this until afterwards as I hadnt seen the referral!).  

Dolly


----------



## Mrs-GG

I had the sonographer at the Birth Clinic and she was absolutely fine. I wouldnt think there was a difference to havign a scan with them and a Dr. My early pregnancy scans were all with a sonographer which I was pleased about as she always seemed in less of a rush than when the Drs did scans troughout the cycles.

Anyway, good luck, Hope you have a lovley scan.
btw, getting a 3D image is only the flick of a switch. One minute we were standard scan pics then she pressed something and hey presto we were in 3D. Worth mentioning to see if you can get a feeebie like we did.
Helen


----------



## Empty2

Hi girls,

You are all probably aware of the great differences on pricing of scans in this country for going abroad and it can be really expensive.  I was having trouble managing to get a referal through my GP as the scans need to be on certain days, I really began to panic, so I rang a private hospital that quoted me £235 per scan. 
Luckily, we did however manage to have the first scan (6-11 days) as it fell on the day my appointment was finally sent to me, this through a NHS Hospital but we still had to pay as a private patient, it cost us £185.

However I have since found we need 2 more scans before going to ISIDA in the Ukraine so I was surfing the net yesterday and found a site that can do 1 scan for £100 or 3 scans for £250.  They are a site that do baby pictures in the womb etc.  When I rang them I was told that they already do scans for patients going to clinics in Spain and the results can even be forwarded straight to the clinic you would be using.

You are probably aware of all this   but I failed to see it!  Don't want to get into trouble  by putting the website on here but contact me and I will give you the website they are based at Solihull in the West Midlands.

Hope this helps,
emps
x


----------



## smc

Hi Emps

Thats really helpful info, thanks. (I live in West Mids so even better for me!). Another lady on a previous post informed of a place in London who do private ultrasound scans also, (type birth company into google), and it seems that they do vaginal scans for £50-70, or pregnancy scans for £100 plus. I haven't called them so don't know if they forward scans overseas for you, but definitely worth a call for those down south having problems getting scans.

Bets wishes

Sue x


----------



## aruck

Dear ladies, 

I am hoping to undergo egg donor IVF at a Czech Clinic in may. I have to plan for the eventuality that I might not be able to go on the mock cycle later on this month as planned , in time for initial visit at beginning of march, therefore may have to obtain scan back in UK. 

I live in Edinburgh . A lady previously posted that there is a place in Glasgow that does private scans . Does anyone have details, name of the place or how to contact them ? 

Many thanks , 

Andrea


----------



## alanelaine

The Nuffield in Glasgow does private scans. The scan costs £88 and they do appointments until about seven most evenings.  We were there last week and found them very efficient and sympathetic. 

Phone number is 0141 576 2900 ask for the ACS Department.

Hope this helps

A&E


----------



## aruck

Dear Elaine/and Alan ? 

Thanks that's brilliant.

I read a lot about HCG testing , too, in the happy eventuality of treatment being successful. Do you think they will do blood tests there, too, and/or be able to help with prescribing medication  ? Is the Nuffield a private hospital ?

I will give them a ring sometime this week .

Elaine, I noteyou  had a fibroid removed . I had an abdominal myomectomy at the end of August. Actually, It's done me the world of good to have some breathing space.Now it sounds as if we are both ready to jump back onto the rollercoaster  and good luck to us !


----------



## alanelaine

Hi Aruck,

The Nuffield is a private hospital and they should be able to do bloods for you.  Unfortunately they can not prescribe any medications nor can they fill a prescription for you.  You have to be a patient.

If your GP is sympathetic and supportive they should able to prescirbe meds and depending on the protocol you may get some of these on the NHS.  We had to pay as we are on al ong protocol of injections to down reg.  Your GP would need a copy of an e-mail stating the meds you need.  Our GP has been fine prescribing this way.

I feel so much better since the fibroid op as it was making me quite ill for two weeks each month.  I now have a much lighter cycle  and no longer need to carry spare "everything" in my handbag.

Hope this helps

A&E


----------



## aruck

Thanks Elaine ,

and I 'm glad you're feeling better fibroid free. 

Thanks again for info. The 'e-mail 'tip is worth remembering/trying out in future .

I have in the meantime heard about a clinic in Edinburgh that does scans ( this is where  I live), too, from a friend. However, the cost is £135 , quite a difference !  Might be worht it though  ,it if means  less hassle. ...let's see how the rollercoaster  goes, at least now I have a choice. 

Take care, 
Andrea


----------



## freckles2

Hello
I have just got a BFP this morning after having ICSI at Reprofit in the Czech Republic. Now I am very pleased....and shocked! But I have only done a home pregnancy test, I phoned my GP and they said there was no need to do a blood test. Can anyone tell me where I could get a blood test done? Also how could I get a 6/7 week scan? As presumably the NHS will only do normal 12 week scans. Just wandered what other ladies did when they returned home and were lucky enough to get a BFP.
Thankyou so much
Frang


----------



## Marie1

Hi Fran, a BFP, congratulations!!!! How exciting for you!

I recently got a BFP from Reprofit too, and still can't quite believe it.

Initially, I didn't quite believe the stick test, so wanted to get a blood test to double check Beta HCG levels, which I arranged privately, as my surgery wouldn't do this. This was around £30+ in the area I live.

It's probably a good idea to see your doctor and he can explain about the scans etc and record your pregnancy, but usually it's a 12 week scan.

I arranged a private scan which was £100, at 6wks - although the Ultrasound wasn't very good, I had the internal dildo cam which was able to show a heartbeat!  This is not always the case and most people wait until 7 weeks when things are a bit clearer.

I also contacted the local Early Pregnancy Unit at my local hospital (EPU - search on web) and talked to someone there, and they are v helpful re: scans if you wanted to have an earlier one, they might be able to do one for you.

I'm sure there's lots more I need to do - but still learning myself!

Take care
Sezzxxx


----------



## odette

Hi there

I have used the birth company for scans.

I started paying £70 but then it went down to £50 as I asked for a discount because I was having quite a few.

Very important that you ask for a sonographer to be present.(better informed on follicles etc) rather than Dr Gibbs who has more experience with pregnancy scans. 

odettex


----------



## Tottie

Thanks for the info about the Birth Company Sue and Odette.  I am looking for a new place to get scans done.  I was going to a clinic attached to the Portland but in the last few months, I price has jumped from £130 to £165, just for patients having treatment abroad. Needless to say, I won't be going there again!

Tottie x


----------



## freckles2

Thanks Sezz and CONGRATULATIONS! I am seeing the doctor on Monday so will ask him if he has any suggestions and will contact my EPU. 
Good luck with the rest of your pregnancy
Frang


----------



## lisabug

Hi Fran,

I can't answer your question, but I wanted to say  on your !! I hope you have a wonderful, healthy, uneventful 8 months.  Well done!!

Lisa


----------



## anjela

HI FranG
Congrats...I didn't have a blood test as they stopped doing them at my surgery so they said a urine sample is the only way the did and was suffice.

So i gave them a sample and at 5.5 weeks i had a brisk bleed at midnight, realised it was the miscarriage of the other embryo...so i made appointment to see my GP who arranged me to go to EPU for scan, and there was a hearbeat...one bean had stuck....and they worked out i was 6.5 weeks pregnant, they did ultrasound scan in the vag as the stomach one showed nothing up.....so in my case i had no choice and certainly was not worried about the HCG levels, to this day i haven't had bloods done for them.


----------



## podbean

Hi everyone 

Tony has shown me how to do a table!! It works!! I hope this is helpful to everyone.

I had no luck with the London Hospitals - my GP advised that I could go to St Thomas's but they refused to scan me as I'm not a patient of their Gynae unit. Is this the same for all NHS hospitals?

Does anybody know of any clinics that do better deals in London or Croydon than the clinics listed below?




col1,col2,col3,col4,col5,col6,col7,col8,
*Name,Per Scan,Package of scans,Blood test per test,Admin,PAP Smear,Referral letter,	Email/fax to overseas clinic*

The London Fertility Centre,£200,None,£30.00,£30.00 per bloodtest,£90.00,None,Blood only not ultrasound or pap results
The Gynaecology Ultrasound Centre,£220,£490 first 4,£28.00(atDrs Laboratory),£29.00,£49.00,Yes,Yes 
The London Fertility Centre,£200,None,£30.00,£30.00 per bloodtest,£90.00,None,Blood only not ultrasound or pap results
Diagnostic Ultrasound,£185,£80.00 per scan afterwards,No,No,No,Yes,Fax
London Women's Ultrasound Centre,£190,£120 per scan afterwards,No Fee for referral,(not known but not much),£60.95,Yes	,Fax
The Gynae Centre,£130,£430 up to 4 scans,£30.00,No,£50.00,No,Yes but charge £5.00 £10.00 depending on country
Fertility and Gynaecology Academy,£120,£350 for next 3 to 4 per cycle,No,£150 for direct communication with overseas clinic,£80,Yes,Yes - £150
The Women's Wellness Centre,Awaiting response,,,,,,, 
The Portland Hospital,No answer,,,,,,, 
UCLH,Awaiting response,,,,,,, 
Bart's,Awaiting response,,,,,,, 
Royal London Hospital,No answer,,,,,,, 
The Bridge Fertility Centre,£170 initial consultation,Can't quote without detailed name of scan,,,,,, 
Create Health,Have to be patient of theirs,,,,,,,
St Thomas's Hospital,Have to be patient of theirs,,,,,,,

Lots of love
Podbean
x


----------



## sanduk

Hi,

A friend of mine found this place recently, I can't find reference to lining scans on their site but I'm sure they do them. She used to go to The London Fertility centre but stopped going there after they raised their prices from £80 to £200!

The Birth Company 137 Harley Street £70
http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/our-services/ultrasound-scans.htm

Regards
Sand

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## podbean

Hi Sand  

Thank you so much for this.  I'll give them a call later and see if they will treat me. 

You're signature gives me inspiration. 

I hope we have more luck this year!! 

Thanks again for taking the time to respond.

Podbean
xx


----------



## MrsPoogs

Hi Podbean

I recently had scans with The Birth Company in Harley Street and they were charging me £70 for a womb lining scan.  I didn't get round to having bloods there as my cycle was cancelled due to a suspected polyp.  The Birth Company deal with gynae issues and prenatal scans/bloods and I found them to be very nice and helpful.  Good luck. xxx

Poogie xxx


----------



## podbean

Hi Poogie  

I just got off the phone with The Birth Company and I have to say that their phone manner has been the best so far.  Also, they seem the cheapest as well which is good too.  It seemed like they actually cared and didn't just want to steal my money. 

I'm being treated for fibroids and polyps at the mo by Isida in Kiev.  Are you going to cycle again?  

Thank you for giving your feedback.  

Lots of love
Podbean
x


----------



## MrsPoogs

Hi Podbean 

Glad you called TBC - I really found the nice and I think because they are not a fertility clinic the atmosphere is slightly different there and it is nice, everyone from the drs, sonographers and secs are very friendly and yes their prices are very reasonable.

I was disappointed as they suspected I had a polyp when I went for me Day 14 scan for my womb lining, they saw a shadow and I was so upset that they said I had to cancel my cycle and have the polyp removed but they were conscious that I don't waste my money on a cycle if I had polyps so I was pleased they were so honest and had my best interests in mind.  I have just had a hysto and there was no polyp or anything there and I was a little annoyed but a least I have the all clear to go again.  The gynae who perfomed my op is very positive about the DE cycle and said he would do my scans/bloods - so yes I am going to do one more cycle.  I need to wait for a proper AF in 4 weeks and then I can start again.  Are you having a DE cycle in Kiev?  If so and you need injections and stuff done too they will do that there although the receptionists said they wouldn't the main Dr said he would so double-check. HTH.

Sending you lots of luck     

Love Poogie xxx


----------



## podbean

Hi Poogie  

Yes, that helps enormously.  Been so scared of doing the decap injection after reading about intramuscular injections on here!  So yes, I will definitely ask the doctor if he will do it for me after the scan.  

I'm about to check they got the email yesterday confirming the appointment.  They seem the cheapest and I haven't had a chance to start looking in Croydon yet, so will just book these guys and hopefully meet DP for lunch or coffee afterwards before coming back home.

Yes, I am being treated at Kiev - at Isida with Dr Oleg and Larissa. They seem really thorough and the experience is totally different to the one we had in London last year.  We feel taken care of and less like we are on a production line, which was pretty much our experience last year.  We also didn't know of Fertility Friends last year.  If we had I suspect we would have gone abroad much sooner.  

Anyway, we are delighted to have found these cheaper and what appear to be far more thorough clinics now.  Thanks again for pointing me in the direction of the Birth Clinic.  

They really do appear to be much more sensitive than some of the other places linked to fertility clinics.  
It could just be me though - seem a little overly sensitive too at the mo.  

Where are you going for treatment?

Podbean
xxx


----------



## MrsPoogs

Hi Podbean

I used to live near Croydon years ago and it brings back fond memories of the bars/clubs and shops there!!!!!

Defo ask them to do the Decap for you or your GP, the practice nurse at my surgery did this for me, but when I mentioned it at my appt at TBC the Dr said I should have brought it he would have done it for me as it should be done professional.  No its not you being overly sensitive    I think because its not a fertility clinic there is a really nice atmosphere there and I felt much more relaxed!  Good Luck    

Are you have a donor egg cycle abroad or just IVF/ICSI?  I am currently going to re-start my cycle with IVI in Alicante and have been very happy with them.  My DH also found them far more professional and feels far happier having tx abroad than over here which I was surprised at as I thought he wouldn't like it.  We also found some of the clinics/hosp Privately in London to be stressful and expensive as well.

Poogie xxxx


----------



## sanduk

Hi Ladies,

It's good to hear that TBC are so accommodating, I used to use the LFC but that was long before they doubled their prices!
I wish you both the very very best, I know that I have been extremely lucky and really hope you both have the same luck as I did.

love
sand


----------



## podbean

Hi Poogie and Sanduk

I used to live in London but moved to Croydon area early last year.  We live just outside in Purley but do go to the Whitgift centre, Fairfield Hall and other delightful places.  

I am seeing Dr Gibb - can't get The Bee Gees out of my mind at the moment - You've got nothing to be guilty for, Words,   - and the receptionist thinks Dr Gibb will do it for me - and maybe even the injection - Boom boom!  (Sorry!)  

They seem dead helpful and normal and not at all stressed or overly busy.  Also when I phoned up they asked "how many months pregnant are you?"  which really made me chuckle.  In that moment, I realised that it is possible that they may ask me that in a few months time and it's possible that I may be!    It just got me dreaming that I could be going there later in the year for other pregnancy scans.  The last few days I've been in a "it's all hopeless, I'll be bankrupt, barren and living in a box" frame of mind!  Being able to see beyond even if just day dreaming was a potent antidote to the negative feelings earlier in the week.  (could also be the devigel, trental, melatonin and maybe even the antibiotics - not sure)  

I am doing DE IVF at Isida, Kiev with Dr Oleg and Larissa.  

I'd love to hear how you get on with IVI Alicante.  DP and I thought we'd go to Spain to IM Barcelona because no waiting list and such good reviews and also the refund policy looked attractive. We looked very closely at IVI Valencia and Alicante and several others.  Also we go to Spain quite a lot on holiday so thought it would be easy to include a trip there.  However, after researching prices and knowing how much we spent last year in London - for us it was a huge amount of money - only 3 cycles but still a lot of dosh, I just wanted to try a cheaper alternative.  DP took some persuading - Spain was more attractive to him than Kiev but in the end the price and the amount of tests the Russians, Poles and Ukranians did won him over.  Also Reprofit were so responsive to us that we booked immediately with them without really thinking about it!  

Fully mirror your feelings on the London clinics.  It's just a personal experience we had and not representative of their service but it did feel like they were understaffed a lot of the time and just couldn't cope with the volume of patients.  At Isida, we haven't had that experience.  DP has been very impressed and he's not a man to glow about things normally. 

Let me know how you get on with IVI Alicante. (I'm learning Spanish so thought it would be an opportunity to hablo espanola - it's early days. 

All the very best with the cycle - keep me informed of your progress.  I'd love to hear how you get on. 

Hi Sanduk, you're reply just popped up as I was about to post this.  Thanks very much for the kind wishes.    

I'll keep you informed of my progress!  

Lots of love
Podbean
xxx


----------



## Pinkytails

Hi Podbean,

I had a scan at the TBC a few weeks ago and they were wonderful, the sonographer knew her stuff!!

Good Luck with everything


----------



## podbean

Thanks Pinkytails   

Everyone seems to talk so highly of them.


----------



## MrsPoogs

Hi Podbean

How's you?

When are you off to TBC then?  DrG is so nice - good luck with your appt.  

We also holiday in Spain alot and I really like Spain and feel comfortable there which is why we chose there.  Also we chose IVI as it was highly recommended and I am very pleased with them there and yes it is much nicer going over there for tx than London!

I would be interested to hear how you get on at Kiev and wonder if it is also cheaper than Spain.  I think this is going to be our only DEcycle due to cost and other things as well, but I suppose you never maybe we would consider Kiev if we were not successful this time round although all fingers and toes crossed  

Great to hear you are learning Spanish its something I really want to do and try to speak more every time we go out there, I am considering taking lessons during work time as there are tutors in our building, but we have so much on at the moment I am not sure I could concentrate!  I am considering a short break in Costa Blanca end of April as I have a friend out there and really need some sun   before hopefully starting my cycle again end of April and after AF arrives.

Have a good weekend. 

Poogie xx


----------



## podbean

Hi Poogie

Hope this isn't a duplicate.  Just started typing a message a minute ago and then it disappeared.  I probably hit the wrong button.  So, I'm meant to be doing paperwork and sorting through 3 boxes but just got dead bored and thought I'd come and have a chat!  Great to hear from you.  

Isida is much cheaper than Spain.  When DP did the maths he realised the Spanish clinics would have been quite similar to what we would have paid at the Lister, so he was willing to look elsewhere after a bit of persuading  !  

We agreed the following prices with Larissa - £2,600 not including flights. Not including my medicine – approx £150 ish.  And no waiting list.  DP and I have managed to  get very good deals on hotels and flights via a variety of means - travel agents, internet sites, negotiating directly with The Opera Hotel.  I expect we paid £580 for flights for the two of us - booked a day before we flew.  And the hotel was about £200 per night for the two of us but it is a very nice hotel.  The last trip was about £700 all in for flights and accommodation at The Opera for 3 nights for the two of us again.  You can eat very cheaply in Kiev - but we've mainly eaten in the hotel.  It would have been much cheaper if DP didn't come with me but he insists.  You may want to check out Reprofit in Czech - Dr Stepan - £2300 for one cycle of OD- no extra fees. Included are: the stimulation drugs for the donor, monitoring of the cycle, oocyte retrieval, fertilization by ICSI, so called extended cultivation (day 3 or 5- blastocysts, depending on the number of embryos and their quality), assisted hatching and also freezing of surplus embryos and their storage for one year. Price does not include medication for you. Meds for you can be obtained either from our clinic or you can get them in your country. (lifted directly from Stepan's email)

Reprofit is probably cheaper to get too.  There is a waiting list of approx 9 months to see Stepan.  If you check out the Reprofit Board you will see that he is very successful too. 

I should really post a proper review and update for people on the Ukraine board - but in a nutshell - we have been dead impressed with both Dr Oleg, Larissa - his coordinator and all the doctors and nurses at Isida, Kiev.  She responds very quickly to all of our emails.  Dr Oleg has been very thorough in all the tests he has done with us.  It is early days for me as he is having to treat me for fibroids and polyps, weak lining, wrong shaped uterus   - none of this was picked up in London - it may be that the London clinics think it doesn't make a difference.  I don't know really.  But somehow, the time they spend with us is much more than the rushed consultations we had in London.  

So, if you want any more info, don't hesitate to pm me or have a "chat" in the chatrooms.  I looked at loads of clinics and drew up the short list of Altra Vita (DP not willing to go that far), Isida, Invimed and Reprofit.  The others came close (particularly IM and IVI) but on a cost and testing basis we preferred to go East! 

On the Spanish Front - I've been teaching myself onthe BBC Spanish Steps site - over the last 10 weeks.  It's by email and free.  It's basic Spanish but enough to get by in Spain, buy a beer, book a room, and say basic stuff about yourself.  I also use Instant Spanish by Elizabeth Smith with a CD - very very good.  I listen to some other Spanish CDs too.  The only problem is that I don't think I speak it very well even though if spoken slowly I can now pick out the odd word or two - at the start I couldn't understand anything. 

I've just booked on to a course with City Lit in London to do their basic Spanish course.  In total I spend about 10 - 20 mins a day and then over dinner teach DP how to say things like, This food is cold but the waiter is gorgeous! The table is dirty, but the toilets are fantastic   It just helps to remember words!  

Anyway the paperwork and boxes aren't getting sorted, so I'd better  dash.  Just pm me if you want any info, contact details etc for Isida, Reproft, Invimed (Warsaw - also very impressive but slightly more expensive but cheaper than Spanish clinics). 

Where abouts are you in your DE Cycle at the mo?  

Podbean
x


----------



## MrsPoogs

Hi Podbean

How are you?  Hope your weekend was good.  

Thanks for all the info regarding Isida I will look into this although we are only attempting one DE cycle with Spain, mainly due to cost and emotion.  We are also considering adoption should our treatment fail.

I am due to start my cycle again in May(the pill)/June hoping that my AF arrives on time and is normal after my recent hystoscopy(sP..) for a recent supposed polyp.... to which there was not one and my cycle was cancelled....       So got all my fingers and toes crossed that I can have this cycle and get through to ET - I just want a good chance as my last cycle with my own eggs in Aug 07 failed at fert so I feel I have not had a good chance at IVF.

Thanks also for the info on the "teach yourself Spanish" I will defo be looking at those websites.

Love Poogie xxx


----------



## Frazzle

Hi everyone,

I'm just after a bit of information for a friend - she's thinking about having donor treatment overseas and needs to find somewhere near to Milton Keynes where they will do the supporting scans and blood tests.  Do any of you know of anywhere in that area where they will support international treatment and hopefully that isn't too expensive?

Any advice would be much appreciated!!

Thanks,
Frazzle
x


----------



## keeks

I use a clinic in St Albans. I know its not that nearby but if you don't find a closer one pm me and I will give you the details.

Keeks xxx


----------



## Femail

Frazzle,
Northampton Care may be able to assist which isn't too far from Milton Keynes Tel 01604 601606 www.carefertility.com
Alternatively BMI Chiltern in Great Missenden (near Hemel Hempstead) which may be a little too far would also do the scans.
Take care and be lucky

Femail

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## baby123

Hello,
Was wondering if anyone can help me, am going to South Africa for IVF treatment and i need to do some scans and blood tests, can anyone recommend anywhere around northamptonshire  area that is not too expensive.

Thanks


----------



## safarigirl

baby123 - good luck in south africa - i cant recommend any places, but when i needed a place once in london, i just googled the area i wanted, and phoned around .... so perhaps you could do this (prices vary alot so try and find somewhere reasonable)  I eventually got one of those places that do 3d scans to do it for me, and told the person it was only a lining scan i needed and i got it quite cheaply ....
sorry cant be of more help ... but wishing you luck for your upcoming treatment ...


----------



## sammid

Hi All,
My cycle has just been moved forward and I need to have an ultrasound scan done next week - does anyone know of a private clinic that could do this at short notice??
Thanks,
Best wishes and    
to all,
Sam


----------



## Newday

could try CVM coventry

or proscan at Nottingham

dawn


----------



## Tous

Hi there

Mums at solihull will do a scan, not cheap though.
Apparently the CRM at walsgrave are £55 for a scan.

Good luck 

Tousxx


----------



## bluebell

Leicester Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Unit might do it too.
Bluebell xx


----------



## kaza1000

Hi

I am based in hertfordshire, I am planning to go abroad for DE treatment.

If possible I would like to have the initial blood tests and scans (to measure lining thickness) performed here in the UK. Can anyone recommend a good IVF clinic or specialist? I have phoned several clinics including the Care and Herts and Essex each has replied with a no. It appears its not in their interest to help me if I am going abroad for treatment. Too much paperwork for little money! No one seems interested if 'm not already a patient. I have had an early menopause hence not currently registered with a UK clinic.

It would be time consuming and have a financial cost if I were to go abroad for the initial 2 hour consultation.

Fingers crossed there is someone who will help us

K x


----------



## Nics01

Hi Kaza

I second LEXY's (hi hun  ) mention of Care Manchester, I have arranged a baseline scan there for my tx abroad and they where very helpful on the phone and even offered to perform any blood tests required.  The scan is costing £125.  Surely the Care group policies would be the same??  Phone them back and mention about Manchester. 

Nics xx


----------



## crusoe

Hi there

Im in Herts and used Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshire. They did my first DE cycle but thereafter all my other cycles were in Spain but Bourn Hall did my scans and HCG tests. They are very pricey but very thorough and kind.
I did go to the LFC in London for one scan but although cheaper the scan lady there was so rude to me I vowed never to return!

Hope you find somewhere
Love Crusoe
x


----------



## kaza1000

Thank you for your responses ladies. 

I tried Care Nottingham and Northampton- there response was No if not receiving treatment at Care? I will try again but maybe ask Manchester.

I also sent a mail to Bourne but never got a reply.

P.s. I havent started any treatment yet, it's quite scary seeing how many times some people have gone through treatments not to be successful.
Good luck with your adoption Crusoe


----------



## crusoe

Kaza

Don't be scared DE is very, very successful. People who are as unsuccessful as me are a very rare breed indeed. You have every reason to be optomistic about your treatment.
Bourn Hall are not very speedy about email - I generally preferred to ring them when I was dealing with them.

Crusoe
x


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Hi,

Think there are quite a few places along Harley St in London where you can get scans done before tx. Not sure if they can also help with the blood tests but if they can't, I'm sure they would be able to recommend someone who can

Try:
http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/
Pretty sure some of the Reprofit (Czech clinic) girls have used this one.

I'm going abroad in Jan for own egg IVF but will need a day 6 lining/follicle scan so I'll be looking into it properly in the New Year, but the above link is just one I know some people have used

Hope this helps,
Good luck!
Suitcase
x

/links


----------



## Penelope Positive

On my latest cycle I used a private GP service for my blood tests which was a bit pricy but quick and convenient and for my scan I went to a private pregnancy hospital. Do a bit of research around you and you may find something similar.  

They don't ask a huge amount of questions, and I found our ones so much more friendly and helpful than any IVF clinic I have ever used.

Good luck with your journey

Pen
xx


----------



## Nics01

Hello Again Kaxa

Just to let you know, for blood tests my clinic sent me a list of all tests required and i went to my GP and he wrote the lot out on an NHS blood request form.  When the results where sent back to the GP surgery they just faxed them trough to my clinic.  I have to say my GP has been fantastic he has saved us a ton of money. 

Nics xx


----------



## Bewley

Hi,

If you can get into London ok I can suggest the London Womens Clinic. I'm doing donor in Kiev and have used them for my scans and blood tests for HCG through two cycles. Costs are £125 per scan but they give you a report and the photos which can then scan and email to your clinic which come out reasonably well. 

They will ask for a referral, I just got my consultant to email me a letter saying having tx with them in Kiev and need to be scanned, printed it out and they were happy with that. One of the biggest benefits other than them being happy to scan me even though not a patient (so few will!) is that easy to get an appointment at your convenience. Jeanette is particularly helpful. I pay for each scan as go along

Good luck
Bewley x


----------



## moon light

Hello Pen,

I have been having treatment in Holland as my DH live there , i had 3 IUI and miscarriage last year , abandoned IVF October 08. I am hoping to have my 2nd IVF this months if i respond to drug as Iam poor responder. All my cycle monitoring done at CRM London .

Iam over 40 and using my own egg. I wonder if you used you own egg or DE . If i donnot respond to drug Iam thinking of changing the clinic . Is you clinic will treat older women with their own egg? could you please let me know you clinic details.

you support is much appreciated .

Farsa 


Penelope Positive said:


> On my latest cycle I used a private GP service for my blood tests which was a bit pricy but quick and convenient and for my scan I went to a private pregnancy hospital. Do a bit of research around you and you may find something similar.
> 
> They don't ask a huge amount of questions, and I found our ones so much more friendly and helpful than any IVF clinic I have ever used.
> 
> Good luck with your journey
> 
> Pen
> xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Mr Trew (NHS he works at Hammersmith Hospital and they do a package as well) at 92 Harley St do an overseas monitoring package for £500 for as  mnay scans the blood tests are extra and processed through TDL.

ARGC also did it for me, but only do it if you have been a pt there.

Dr Gorgy also shares care and does immunes for other clinics

L x


----------



## larkles

My local GP did all my blood tests-if I had done them at Harley street the costs would've been £780.00 so well pleased he did them for nothing, I was told I would have to pay for the natural killer cells one so was prepared for that (£200.00) but never got a bill

I've used the birth company before and they're reasonably priced compared to some. 

Best of luck on your journey

farsajamha-there are a lot of clinics abroad that treat us older ladies, if you want some help, let me know

Larkles
xxx


----------



## goldilocks1

Just thought I'd put a note in here about Bourne Clinic Cambridge.  I phoned them regarding, scans and bloods prior to overseas d/e treatment and they bluntly refused and so rudely.!  I wouldn't recommend them at all.

Goldilocks


----------



## earthe kitt

Not sure where you are in Herts but Verulam Clinic in St Albans were very sympathetic and reasonable with scans and blood tests - not sure what the prices are these days

Jo


----------



## mountainlion

It might be worth looking in the yellow pages and doing a few phone calls.
I had been going to London for my scans and blood tests, but found a private doctors chambers which did my next blood test, and then they told me they did scans also!! I have had all my further blood tests, lining scans and baby scans done there since. Amazingly its just a few hundred yards from my house and I had walked past it hundreds of times without realizing it was there! It was the same price or less than the cheapest I could find in London and without all the travel hassle and cost.


----------



## kaza1000

Thanks for all your responses.

I just wanted to add I ended up going to a private hospital for the scans and blood test it cost a fortune: £215 for ultrasound scan and £95 for blood test.
I arranged it all in a rush and didn't follow up on the advice given on this site- a costly mistake.

I have since called the Birth Company in Harley Street 020 7725 0528. As recommended by someone from this site. They have quoted

£50-70 for the scan
£40 for Ustradiol blood test. 
They were lovely to speak to on the phone, understanding of the treatment abroad and happy to fax results over. I havent been there yet but plan to use them for my next lot of tests.

Cheers
Kaza


----------



## suitcase of dreams

I use Birth Co and they are excellent...def recommend them if you are able to get to London Harley St easily enough

Suitcase
x


----------



## bluesky3443

Thanks for the info,
The birth co, seems to be good and really economical.
I might give it a go instead of going to my clinic, Lister, they have had enough money from me. 

take care and good luck xx


----------



## Lilo2

I'm late to this topic but perhaps it would be useful to  give it a bump!

I have just received a list of tests I need from CFC in SA and was wondering where best to go - so thanks very much!

(That's when I decide I'm absolutely doing this of course!)

Lilo x


----------



## Izzy x

Hello,

Just adding to this thread with info that i found out. 

I have been using the private 4D scanning companies to do my lining scans. My local one does it for about £75. 
They will also do the blood test for either £25 or £50. 

The people were experienced at this sort of thing and they said that they had seen an increasing amount of people who were going abraod for treatment. 

Might be worth phoning a few in your local area.

Good luck everybody
Izzy x


----------



## KES2005

Hi there

has anyone doing DE IVF / ICSI abroad found a good clinic in the UK - south west / swindon / gloucester region who will liaise with the clinic abroad and do scans for a reasonable rate?

Thanks


----------



## Momito

Hi there

I asked the same question for the South East a while back but didn't get an answer!  Although I decided to do everything in situ in the end...I just rang around the clinics in the area asking if they did this and also what the cost would be.  London prices were £750 plus blood tests...Brighton area £650 + blood tests...way more expensive than the clinic in New York!

If you have your clinic abroad organised, ask them if 
a) they have any patients from your area and if so, are they able to recommend a clinic local to you
b) if your clinic monitors on weekends you will want to find one in the UK that also opens on the weekends (many don't...and as the NY one does...needed the same flexiblity...the body doesn't wait!).
c) if you do monitoring local to you, then make sure that they understand what is required of them (timeframes to get the results to your clinic for analysis) and also if they have done it before.  Too many cooks n all that!

Very best of luck to you!

Momito
xxxx


----------



## dimbers

Hi,
Due to length of waiting time and cost of treatment in Scotland, I am considering going abroad for IVF treatment (using own eggs). To reduce the time spent abroad from two weeks to one week I need to find somewhere in Scotland who would be willing to undertake the first few scans. Has anyone else in Scotland had any success in finding a clinic willing to help?


----------



## jenny80

Hi

I wnet to GCRM in glasgow for scans only and have IVF treatment abroad. Staff were really nice.

You can also pay for private scans at Glasgow Royal infirmary.

If you want contact details let me know.

jenny x


----------



## dimbers

Thanks Jenny, that's very helpful - will give them a call.
x


----------



## jenny80

Good luck !!!

If you need any other details let me know.

Number for glasgow Royal Infirmary is 0142 2115511 and GCRM in Glasgow is 0141 891 8749.

Jenny xx


----------



## alanelaine

The Nuffield were very good with us and were surprisingly cheaper than GRI where we had some too!


----------



## dsh

Hi, 


My husband and I are considering treatment abroad in Prague. But we would not be able to get the time off workto stay in Prague for the whole of the cycle. The clinic have told us that this isnt a problem and we could have the scans during the stimulation phase in the uk. I am trying to find somewhere in the Midlands/Birmingham area that will do the scans for us. 

Any ideas anyone
DSH


----------



## dsh

Hi, 

Could anyone reccomend a clinic where I could get some private scans done to check follicles and lining thickness during icsi treatment? 
My dh and I will be having egg collection in Prague in mid August but need to have the intial scans done in the uk somewhere in the Midlands. Someone recommended The Priory hospital in Birmingham, but I have been trying to get a hold of them but there has been no answer for the last few days?

Any reccomendations? I wouldnt mind travelling to Manchester/Liverpool?

Thanks
DSH


----------



## svb

Hi DSH
I went to the Leicester Royal Infirmary, Assisted Conception unit. 0116 258 5922
It was £70.

Or Coventry University Hospital, Reproduction centre. They charged me £58 for an early pg scan. 02476 968 879

S x


----------



## Nadine1

Hi DSH,

I've always used the Priory for scans and blood tests. They are a busy unit so it does sometimes take ages to get through. I find between 9 and 9.30 to be good or late afternoon.

I think there's a place at Five Ways, Edgbaston who you might also want to try....Health Harmonie I think they're called.

Good luck with your treatment.

Nadine


----------



## dsh

Thanks guys, 
Mu dh managed to get through to the Priory in the end and they have agreed to do the scans for me. 
Thanks for the info tho. 
DSH


----------



## GLouE

I'm having ED abroad and having trouble finding a clinic in the Midlands who'll carry out my pre-treatment scan and blood test. 

I know that Nurture in Nottingham do them but it's a bit far for me to travel. Anyone know of a clinic in the West Mids? Preferably not in Birmingham (but I'd be prepared to travel in if necessary.)

Thanks

GLouE


----------



## GLouE

Sorry, don't worry - should have looked at a thread I've just spotted!


----------



## bluebell

Hello,
Just in case you don't have any luck on the other thread, the Leicester Royal Infirmary did scans for me when I was visiting my parents and they were cheap too (£50 per scan) !
Good luck,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## GLouE

Thanks Bluebell, that's great. 

Just had a call back from Coventry's CRM and they would charge £120 for a scan and £50 for a blood test which is a lot more expensive that Leciester. She was keen to point out that she would be doing me a favour! Thought it was a bit cheeky to say such things - it was almost like - oh 'you're another doing ED abroad'. She said that it would be a different matter if I went with them for ED but that I was probably wanting the treatment asap. 

I'll give Leciester a call and see what they say. 

Thanks again

GLouE


----------



## GLouE

Just for information for anyone else reading this. Leicester Assisted Conception Unit are no longer doing scans for people who are going abroad for treatment. They don't have the insurance for it. You would have to have the whole treatment with them in order to have a scan with them. I questioned why they didn't offer it as I had heard that girls on here have had it and they said that it's a recent decision. 

Personally I think it's a cop-out and clinics are just trying to get you to go with them for ED and don't like that you're going abroad. Forget all the cr*p that we have to go through, and all the other hoops we jump through, obstacles we overcome, they'd like to just make it that bit harder for us. I've phoned quite a few places today who have confirmed that they cannot do scans. Grrrrr RANT OVER.

GLouE

p.s CRM in Coventry however have confirmed that they will do scans for £120 and a blood test for £50. They didn't sound very enthusiastic when I told them what I was doing.


----------



## dsh

Hey, 

I would highly recommend The Bmi Priory hospital!! Mr Bhagdadi, has been amazing!! Truely a wonderful consultant!! Scans have cost us £95 each, but we did have to fork out £170 for the intial consultation, but the service that we have received has been faultless!!

DSH X X


----------



## svb

I went to Leicester for my HCG blood test which was £22 and scan which was £70
Then I had a further scan at Coventry which was £58, but they were a bit confused as to how to deal with me!


----------



## MrsS2010

Hi all

I've just joined the forum and I'm wondering if anyone can give me any recommendations of place too look at for IVF with egg donation? THere seems to be so many options, I'm in the UK so perhaps somewhere in Europe is best but open to all options. We looked at treatment in the UK but it seems so expensive and when you add on the waiting lists we feel looking abroad is a better option. One clinic we looked at in the UK has a partnership with the Ukraine so am looking at booking with them direct to save money. I have read positive things about spain but think its quite expsensive  

Also I know if we go ahead we need to find somewhere to have scans and blood tests around the Sheffield area but no idea where we could look at booking - any suggestions?

Thanks, this will be our first time trying IVF and infact our first time trying for a baby at all. I'm 27 and recently married, never imagined we'd have to be going through this but tleast feel we've got options even if they arent going to be easy.

Any suggestions or advice greatly received.

Heather


----------



## Andi123

I'm looking too - I don't mind Birmingham - I know the womens no longer do it. Thinking about Priory. What about the one in Aldridge?


----------



## Jammybabe

Have you tried www.midlandfertility.com have heard brilliant things about this place, maybe they can help you GLouE although you maybe sorted now.

/links


----------



## joeandgill

Hi
Just thought I'd let people know.....
I've found a place in Warrington which performs private ultrasound scans and they are very reasonably priced. Was going to have to go to London but I thought I'd phone *FIRST CHOICE BABY SCAN* first. (there is nothing on their website other than baby scans)
Well yes they do perform internal scans to look at the lining of the womb (£110)
I was scanned by Lorna...very nice lady who put me at my ease , and the lining was OK
so my bags are packed and Spain here I come!
wish me luck


----------



## joeandgill

Hi
just in case it was bad news last attempt...

first choice baby scan, in Warrington were great with me.....not quite the midlands but just off the M6


----------



## lainey_hen

Hi, 

We are going to be getting treatment in Prague but need a clinic in Edinburgh to get scans and also a hysteroscopy. Has anyone done this before? I have been to my GP but this was a new thing to him and wasn't sure. I also need some immunology tests and I have been told that these will also have to be private and paid for. I'm 42 so I would have to pay for treatment anyway but am not sure where to start. Any ideas? 

Thanks
lainey


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lainey - I had my hysteroscopy done in Czech - at Reprofit.
As for scans - have you tried GCRM?  Altho in Glasgow have a satellite unit in Edinburgh - always done my scans and been really supportive.
All the best x


----------



## ~Lindz~

I hope someone can help me. I'm having donor embryo transfer in Czech Republic next Wednesday and need a lining scan urgently.

Does anyone know where I can get one done in Bristol or the surrounding area? I am prepared to travel if need be. I've already had one scan with my local Spire Hospital in Bristol but the clinic in CZ have asked me to get a second opinion from a different consultant and there is only one consultant who works at the Spire so I need to go somewhere else. I have asked BCRM, my local fertility clinic, but they won't do scans for ladies having treatment elsewhere.

If I can't get another scan done I'm going to have to fly out to CZ with a view to having my treatment cancelled when I get there&#8230; although my lining is a good thickness at 9.8mm there is a bright area on the scan which may be a polyp and the consultant who scanned me said this wasn't good news for an embryo transfer. The CZ clinic have said if I can't get a scan they will scan me when I get there, but if there is a problem they may have to cancel my transfer. Obviously I don't want to go all that way for nothing.

Hope someone knows where I can go!

Lindz


----------



## Momito

Hi Lindz

Whilst I can't help you in your area, I looked up local fertility clinics online in the area I live in in Spain and just rang around and went with the one that seemed to be most au fait with distance monitoring.

Best of luck and hope you get to embryo transfer.

Momito
xxxxxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams

Lindz - are you prepared to travel into London? If so there are plenty of places to get scans done. I've always used The Birth Company on Harley St (you'll find them if you Google) - they are very used to doing scans for ladies having tx abroad and will fax your results to Reprofit too   
Best of luck, hope you don't get cancelled
Suitcase
x


----------



## ~Lindz~

Thanks for your replies Suitcase and Momito.  

I tried ringing round clinics in my area but they won't scan you unless you are having treatment with them, except for the Spire.  The clinic in CZ have said to come over anyway and they will scan me there and if I'm not able to have transfer will freeze my embies and advise me on what to do next. Given that I have already booked my flight it will be cheaper to fly over there for a scan than to pay for another over here... isn't that crazy!

Thanks for the info about The Birth Company.  I've checked out their website and their lining scan is less than half the price of my local clinc, and even with travel to London on top it still works out about £50 cheaper so I will definitely go there next time.  Good that they have experience with ladies having treatment abroad too.  Praying my transfer can go ahead and that I get that elusive BFP and won't need a "next time" though!   

Lindz xx


----------



## lainey_hen

Hi Minnie,

Sorry for the late reply, it's terrible but I still haven't fully figured out the messaging. Doh.. I was going to go to GCRM as I am registered with them from before deciding to go to Gennet. I have to say that they have been soooooo helpful. I ended up getting my meds through them (from Central Homecare). However, due to timing and work commitments I went to the Spire in Edinburgh. They were quite a bit more expensive than GCRM, but I didn't have the option. They were ok though.

I spoke to one of the ladies I deal with at GCRM and she let me know that the Edinburgh Clinic (part of GCRM you mentioned) have their own price list and when I asked for their prices, I was surprised to see that there was quite a difference. Anyway. thanks again for the advice! 
Lainey



Mini Minx said:


> Lainey - I had my hysteroscopy done in Czech - at Reprofit.
> As for scans - have you tried GCRM? Altho in Glasgow have a satellite unit in Edinburgh - always done my scans and been really supportive.
> All the best x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lainey      for this cycle honey .. I used to get all my meds thro GCRM too - they were so lovely in there.


I'm amazed at how much some places charge for scans - I've seen if from £49 - £180!!  Madness!


Take care Mini x


----------



## Lunchie

Any advice on a private scan near Aberdeen? ARU want to charge £200 despite the fact I was a patient with them last cycle, so no new records required.


----------



## Lunchie

Just in case anyone does look here in future I thought that I would update the Aberdeen cost: 

It is £200 if you have been a patient with them before, but there is another £50 charge if you are new to them. It must be the most expensive in the country!! 
Dundee only take previous patients, so the next closest is Edinburgh or Glasgow 130-150 miles away. 
Glasgow GCRM are happy to do the scan for £115, but sadly the £85 saving isn't worth the fuel and seven hours travel for me.


----------



## AlmondToast

Hi Ladies,
I'm new to the board, so apologise if I'm asking something that has been said - I would really love to know if anyone who is being monitored overseas and has a package arranged with a London clinic where they get a certain number of scans done for a flat rate?

For example £200 per scan, after four flat rate of £800 for the month. I hope it would be even cheaper than this! 

The clinic I'm with asked me to go for a blood test a couple of days ago and after seeing the results asked me to go for another one tomorrow with follicle scan. This is proving to be very expensive. The blood test results need to be done on the same day too.
The London Birth Centre sounded nice but were booked up. At present I'm doing the blood and scan separately. Planning to do anything seems difficult when I don't know when I'm going to be asked to go for another one. Does anyone have any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## agate

I don't think they do a package like that, but was it the birth company on harley st that you already tried?  I think they are usualy a bit more reasonable than £200 a scan!


----------



## AlmondToast

Thanks for your reply agate. I meant to say The Birth Company in Harley St, yes. For gynae scan £180, Follicle tracking £120 and endometrial thickness £70, it's £370 in total there as stated on their website. Expensive if it is being done every few days.

I thought I remembered someone saying about a 5 scan and 2 blood test package somewhere for £500, could have been 92 Harley St although I can't see anything about it on their website? I will have to search for it.

What is the best quality scan and same day blood test that anyone has found in London for a reasonable price? Advice would be great!


----------



## agate

double check with them, but.....
i'd expect gynae scan to be looking at ovaries, uterus, pouch of douglas, check for hydrosalpinx - everything they can see - something you wouldn't always do DURING an IVF or mock cycle
i'd expect folicle tracking to be ovaries+lining - something you'd do during an OE fresh IVF or prep for one.
I'd expect lining scan to be just lining - something you'd do during a FET prep or prep for DE

so based on what you said, I think you'd expect to be paying £120.  you can sometimes find it a bit cheaper like £70-100, but its also helpful to keep in mind you want somewhere open at least 6 days per week so birth co tend to be useful for that.


----------



## nat77

Hello ladies,
Don't know if it was posted before, First View Imaging in Hampshire PO16 8UT are really good for short notice scans, i.e. Cycle day 1 or 2  Follicular Tracking / Endometrial Thickness Assessment and very reasonably priced at £90. They do other gynae and pregnancy scans too.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Hey ladies.. any ideas on places that would scan for treatment abroad? Around Coventry or a close as? Thanks xx


----------



## Broken

Dozydaisy - I use tummy2mummy in hinckley, they have clinics in coventry and leamington too, but think they may only do tracking & lining at hinckley. Its £60 per scan but if you know you require more, if you request the package they do 3 for £150 xx


----------



## kittykat76

Think babybond do and they have clinics all over the country- the bloods aren't same day though,at least the one in Southampton aren't as they send them to TDL in London


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks both xx

Broken are you cycling in Coventry?


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Also.Cherish in Sutton Coldfield. They are brilliant  and can do certain blood tests inc hcg and recurrent miscarriage testing. They also nkw do aqua scans and have always done intrallipd infusion if required.


----------



## Dozydaisy

Thanks - good to know. Do you think Serum would be happy to have results from an aqua scan there instead of me having to go over there twice? 🤷🏻‍♀️


----------



## Broken

I'm cycling in Spain now, but did previously cyle at Coventry 😊 xx


----------

